# What do I look for?



## SuperFerret (May 6, 2011)

Seeing as a lot of people recently have been discussing jobs and getting new ones, or progressing in their current job so I thought I'd ask my question.

I've been looking for a new job for months, hoping to find 'the perfect job' while I already have a job, but I'm not entirely sure what sort of job titles/keywords I should be typing into the various sites.

I'm originally an Administrator, with history in distribution, finance and now wholesale, and have slowly built up my skills in MS Office, now working to an 'Advanced' level in Word, Excel and Access and trying to work towards some MOS qualifications. I've also recently done a course to learn the SQL language and various SQL queries and am reading through a book on SSRS (SQL Server Reporting Services) as I've been told this is a good thing to learn.

I do want to do something more Excel/Access/SQL based but I honestly don't know where to begin looking and I thought, what better place to ask than MrExcel!

Thanks for looking and any advice would be appreciated


----------



## JamesW (May 6, 2011)

Hi,

Jobserve are very good for IT related jobs (SAP, SQL, Programmers etc) - the best imo.

Also, get on as many agency books as possible - there's probably quite a few around Sheffield area, and I know there are loads in Manchester.  Phone around several agencies and let them know what you are looking for (most agencies have partner agencies that might be more suited).

Search for "SQL jobs sheffield/any other area you want" in google, and look there - consolidation sites (jobserve, monster, trovit etc) are used by pretty much all agencies.  If you find a job you like, even if you are underqualified, apply - that way you get your name out with the agency who is recruiting.

That's pretty much what I'm doing.  I've seen a **** tonne of SQL related jobs on jobserve.

Either way, good luck with your search mate.


----------



## schielrn (May 6, 2011)

In the US, my job title is Data Analyst, but also falls under the same titles as system analyst and IT Business Analyst from what I have seen at companies around here.

Basically I do a lot of data mining using many different tools and languages.  Mostly I am using SQL to pull data, but also have created some stuff in Excel using Vb and data connections to pull the data in.  I get requests from people all throughout our company for data and then I gather it together and present it to them.  We slice and dice it in many different ways depending on the needs.

One current project is looking at different ways we can allocate sales discounts to our customers and product lines and I have been running about 3 or 4 different models to see what we like best.


----------



## SuperFerret (May 6, 2011)

James, I'm currently signed up to Jobsite, Monster, Techjobs and a few smaller sites so I'll definitely give Jobserve a look! I have applied for quite a few jobs, even though many state _must have experience _which is something as yet I don't really have when it comes to SQL. I'll keep at it and get my name out there.

schielrn, I've looked at some Data Analyst jobs and even applied for a few, but never seem to get even a thanks but no thanks response (even changed up my CV a few times to see if that'd help). That sounds like the sort of thing I'm interested in, and I have been trying to bring more data management and analysis into my current role, but it seems I'm the only one interested in the actual data side. You've given me some good titles to search for, so I'll do some searching tonight.

Thanks both, appreciate your input


----------



## JamesW (May 6, 2011)

There's still no harm in applying for the *must* have type jobs lots of jobs that I have applied for, whilst not having exactly what they want, have invited me to an interview.

I wouldn't feel bad about applying for them, I've received lots of CVs from people who don't even have a single match to the job spec.

Even though you don't have working experience of SQL (using this as an example) then maybe write in your covering letter/tell the angencies something like: 

"Although I have not used SQL in my career I have attended several courses and recently attained a qualification in SQL Awesomeness." 

I'm sure you know this bit, but always ensure that you 'rejig' your career section of your CV to put the skills relevant to the job at the very top.  Also, pump up your "Skills" section on your CV - make sure you put as much SQL stuff on there as possible.


----------



## SuperFerret (May 6, 2011)

Thanks James I will definitely try that! I have tried to 'spruce' my CV up a bit and always edit it to the job I'm applying for, so I'm glad I'm doing that right. Is it ok to embellish the amount I've actually done on SQL then? The lecturer on the last course said I was a natural lol (not trumpet blowing honest )

One thing though, I was made redundant from a job in the middle of a serious slow period in the job market, and subsequently spent almost a year in a *shudder* call-centre, but now when I go on sites and enter my job history I get call after call about call centre jobs...which I do not want. Am I best to leave it off?


----------



## JamesW (May 6, 2011)

No don't leave it off! An employer will look at your CV and say "oh, hes been out of work for a year and not done anything" vs. "he was made redundant and found another job whilst he was looking for the right one".

I always get calls about jobs I am either not interested in, or am WAYYYY under qualified.  Not sure how to go about stopping this, other than telling the agent you are not interested.



> Is it ok to embellish the amount I've actually done on SQL then?



Of course! I wouldn't say "My lecturer thinks I'm awesomesauce" as you can't prove that, and it's not really helping you, but stuff like:

"Done courses, got qualifications, in my spare time I write stuff in SQL, I research SQL online, I help people on MrExcel.com" - full sentances obviously


----------



## SuperFerret (May 6, 2011)

JamesW said:


> No don't leave it off! An employer will look at your CV and say "oh, hes been out of work for a year and not done anything" vs. "he was made redundant and found another job whilst he was looking for the right one".


 
Yeah that makes sense



JamesW said:


> stuff like:
> "Done courses, got qualifications, in my spare time I write stuff in SQL, I research SQL online, I help people on MrExcel.com" - full sentances obviously


 
Good idea, I have started to put on about different forums where I (at least attempt) to help people but I wasn't sure if that would be a good thing or not.

One last question, do you think it makes any difference that I'm female? I know places aren't supposed to, but I was helping out an IT department in a previous job and overheard a few of the guys saying they wouldn't want a woman in the team, so I wondered if some places did still hold that view.


----------



## JamesW (May 6, 2011)

It won't make any difference at all, employers get a royal bollocking (excuse the french) for discriminating nowadays.  I wouldn't worry about that at all.  If you do feel that way then raise it with ACAS.

I'm sure some people still feel that way, but they won't get very far in life and they don't deserve to have a job!


----------



## Cindy Ellis (May 6, 2011)

Just a thought, and I'm not sure what might be available in the UK in this vein...but are there any non-profit organizations (charities, schools, churches, etc.) that might need help organizing their data supported with a database and some SQL queries & reports?  If you have the time available, it could give you real, although unpaid, experience, and there's nothing like a real project to improve your skill set.

It would also show initiative, creativity in a slow job market, and you'd be helping an organization that could really benefit from the help.
Regarding bias...I haven't experienced it here in California, but I suspect it's real in other companies or areas.

Cindy


----------



## SuperFerret (May 6, 2011)

Thanks James, I will keep going and hopefully something good will come up!

Cindy, that's a great idea! I'd not even thought of that, I'll have a look into that this weekend. I do tend to learn better by actually getting stuck into something as opposed to being taught as such so that is definitely worth some serious research. I think bias must still be lurking in some places but hopefully few and far between so I'll keep trying my luck. Thank you!

I've got lots of notes now to help me tonight (and over the weekend) while I search, reinvigorated after feeling a bit like I've been wasting my time. I may even have this open on my second monitor while I do some rejigging of the CV and cover letters so all the great advice is to hand


----------



## JamesW (May 6, 2011)

Go for it. If you ever need advice let me know. My missus is a HR manager and has years of experience with this sort of stuff. 

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## shg (May 6, 2011)

I think having a well-written resume is essential. I was briefly out of work in 2003, and the company I left sent me to a class which was pretty much useless but for the resume suggestions.

Briefly, after your contact info, write a two- or three- sentence "essence of ferret" summary; perhaps for you, something like _"IT professional with strong skills in Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, and Access), emphasizing the conversion of data into useful information. Growing knowledge of SQL and related technologies. Excellent oral and written communications skills."_

Under each company, describe their business, your job title and description, and then your accomplishments, each starting with an action word and perfect parallel construction.

*That Company, Inc.*, Dallas, TX 1993–2003
Provider of software tools used in visual simulation for creating terrain databases and building image generation applications.
*Vice President of Professional Services<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
Managed business area responsible for one third of company revenue with one fifth of employees.
¨ Proposed, won, negotiated, and managed over $30M in new business
¨ Cultivated and won stepping-stone programs to self-fund development of full-featured image generator for fast-jet and helicopter flight simulation and complex large-area databases
¨ Grew professional services team profitably from four to 19 employees
¨ Initiated and led major thrust to take over production of Air Force databases by promoting open database designs suitable for republishing for multiple weapons system simulations
¨ Maintained technical expertise throughout tenure; developed algorithms for dynamic distortion correction, infrared sensor simulation, star field simulation, ballistic extrapolation, and other components of the product design

The point is to get peoples' attention quickly. 

I don't believe you should ever overstate your capabilities, but _should_ tune your resume for every recipient to highlight the skills most relevant to their needs. 

Finally, have someone ELSE read your resume closely for typos. (Or maybe just put Option Explicit at the top )


----------



## PaddyD (May 6, 2011)

"...but I'm not entirely sure what sort of job titles/keywords I should be typing into the various sites"

I'm currently trying "Executive remuneration for middle-management hours".  No luck yet.


----------



## Akashwani (May 7, 2011)

Hi,

How much do you want to earn?

How about "Supply Chain"....

http://www.right4staff.com/Supply-Chain-job-11787/
http://www.ujob.co.uk/job/site-logistics-and-planning-manager.htm?utm_source=careerjet
http://www.supplychainrecruit.com/jobs/supply-chain-manager-121472.htm

With my limited understanding of "Supply Chain" it seems that a good all round IT skill base along with some "special" IT skills in MRP, ERP, SAP, Data Analysis means you can earn a pretty good salary in the UK.  If you have "relevant Supply Chain" experience, the above skills and a desire to work in 90c then the middle east is the place to look, 2-3 times more than pay in the UK and of course TAX FREE 

Happy job hunting and don't forget to put on your cv that you are looking to develop new skills to aid your personal development, that always seems positive I think.

Ak


----------



## SuperFerret (May 9, 2011)

Some excellent advice guys thanks. 

I've spent my weekend applying for jobs with fine tuned CV's for each application, looked for some new more IT specific job sites, found a couple of local websites where you can set up your details and skill set and offer yourself out for voluteer work, AND managed to get all the housework done as well!

I've been on a role! 

shg, I wish putting Option Explicit would work but sadly I just have to rely on my other half!

Akashwani, I think Supply Chain is way out my league at the moment...I'm not entirely sure what MRP, ERP, SAP are lol


----------



## JamesW (May 9, 2011)

SuperFerret said:


> Akashwani, I think Supply Chain is way out my league at the moment...I'm not entirely sure what MRP, ERP, SAP are lol



Supply Chain is not always all about ERP systems.  A basic supply chain has the following 'functions' (based on the tobacco company where I work):

Serve: Serving the customer; placing orders etc.
Buy: Buying materials for production.
Make: Making the product.
Move: Moving the product to the customer/3rd party warehouses.

Within these 4 main functions you have lots of other support functions that are business value added that the customer doesn't care about, like quality control (The customer just wants the product and expects it to be good), reporting (The customer doesn't care how much money you make, or how many orders you place) and other things like that.

On top of these main 4, you also have other support roles like IT support, SAP support, facilities and *business analysts*.

You will be surprised how many companies use the supply chain model - It is an excellent area to get into.


----------



## Akashwani (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

I totally agree with you James.

SuperFerret, there are many parts to supply chain, you would be surprised how relevant and valuable your IT skills would be to a Planning/Supply Chain Department. You shouldn't discount any area of employment, just because it is unfamiliar, you will be very surprised at how easily your current skills can be adapted.  I know people earning £30,000 - £40,000+ that don't even know what ctrl C does let alone VBA 

Ak


----------



## SuperFerret (May 9, 2011)

JamesW said:


> Supply Chain is not always all about ERP systems. A basic supply chain has the following 'functions' (based on the tobacco company where I work):
> 
> Serve: Serving the customer; placing orders etc.
> Buy: Buying materials for production.
> ...


 
Ah that makes sense, I think I may have been involved in some of that then. Thanks James for explaining. I used to work at a place that printed POS for large retailers, we used to get the orders, buy all the materials (PVC, card, inks etc), print and make up the POS and ship it out to the customer. 
I may have to look into that further, I ignored a few Supply Chain positions that popped up in my search so I may revisit them to see if it'd be worth applying


----------



## SuperFerret (May 9, 2011)

Akashwani said:


> I know people earning £30,000 - £40,000+ that don't even know what ctrl C does let alone VBA


 
I hear that! I get called up by all levels of management here to assist in _serious Excel problems_ when it's normally a simple thing like a barcode not displaying fully (usually "It's doing a scary thing with +'s in it?!), or some simple conditional formatting or data validation. 

I'll definitely keep looking and with all the great advice I've been given I'm hopeful I'll soon have a post similar to MrKows with a 'I got a new job! Yay!' in there


----------

